# Offshore fishing cleveland to chagrin river



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Its going to be that time of year to go outside,,,lets post what the deep boys are doing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

You going for Chrome at all......or just some glorious Eyes?


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Ill be looking for slipperies soon out at the aye

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

It’s a ghost town from 68’ - 74’ as of Friday. Didn’t go any further than that with $6/ gallon gas so maybe they are out in 80’ and just waiting for some ambitious soul to go find them. Who’s going to be the first to make the run to “the hole” and report back???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I put 9 nice sized eyes in the boat this evening, kept my limit. Took a lil effort this time tho. 42fow northwest of lagoons, 3oz snap 25/25 with flicker minnows @2.2mph. crome green was best color. Only ran two rods as it was just me fishing. Couldn't get anything bigger than 15-16" off dearies so I started a troll which produced some nice 20-24" fish. Good marks pretty much within a mile or so from the lagoons. Watched the fireworks then filleted fish at the dock. Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

When I move my boat from Lorain to Fairport, I would like to give it a go. I’ve heard stories about “ the hole” - Targeting Steelhead and Eyes, think it has to be a prime spot. Fuzzy math, running out from Fairport and back , assuming 26 miles each way, I would burn about 90 gallons of fuel in my Viking 35, plus trolling gas - say another 20 gallons. 110 gallons total x 6 = $660 - split it 3 or 4 ways, not bad. Would take about 3 hours round trip. Good work out for the downrigger’s- rigging up some wire rods - am I missing anything?


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can I get some line coordinates for the Cleveland hole, son is tired ofsmall eyes, looking for some fun. looking to head out this weekend.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

normster30 said:


> Can I get some line coordinates for the Cleveland hole, son is tired ofsmall eyes, looking for some fun. looking to head out this weekend.


41-56.034’N, 81-41.145’W


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Hi portney,i have fished that area for many many years,,,the 59/39 is my go too,,,leave that ugly wire at home its nothing but agrivation and problems,not fun at all in my humble opinion,,,see ya outthere on calm days in my little boat,,,,suggestion if you like,,,run 0 setting on dipsys back 110 to 125 and then take your 1 and 2 setting 20 to 25 back further each,,,,examble in that 80 ft is,,,,0 setting 120,1 setting 140,2 setting 160,,,,sometimes you go a little deepeper or not for them haug walleye,,,and sometimes them trout cme up out there higher,,,its a hoot,you will not be able to keep up!!! I promise,,,,starting late july and all the way through the end of September typically,,,then they come back in 8 or 9 miles in October 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

walldancer said:


> Hi portney,i have fished that area for many many years,,,the 59/39 is my go too,,,leave that ugly wire at home its nothing but agrivation and problems,not fun at all in my humble opinion,,,see ya outthere on calm days in my little boat,,,,suggestion if you like,,,run 0 setting on dipsys back 110 to 125 and then take your 1 and 2 setting 20 to 25 back further each,,,,examble in that 80 ft is,,,,0 setting 120,1 setting 140,2 setting 160,,,,sometimes you go a little deepeper or not for them haug walleye,,,and sometimes them trout cme up out there higher,,,its a hoot,you will not be able to keep up!!! I promise,,,,starting late july and all the way through the end of September typically,,,then they come back in 8 or 9 miles in October
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’m moving the boat last week in July, and looking forward to heading out to the “hole”. If anyone wants to join me, let me know. Any gas contributions appreciated..😎


----------



## Mirage (Jul 11, 2004)

portney said:


> When I move my boat from Lorain to Fairport, I would like to give it a go. I’ve heard stories about “ the hole” - Targeting Steelhead and Eyes, think it has to be a prime spot. Fuzzy math, running out from Fairport and back , assuming 26 miles each way, I would burn about 90 gallons of fuel in my Viking 35, plus trolling gas - say another 20 gallons. 110 gallons total x 6 = $660 - split it 3 or 4 ways, not bad. Would take about 3 hours round trip. Good work out for the downrigger’s- rigging up some wire rods - am I missing anything?


You are missing the fact that you are rich! lol 
I have a 19 ft that get about 3 miles per gallon. The trip you described would be about $86. for me. My fishing buddy usually gives me $20. but these days he is giving me $30. Worst case trip we go out to 70+ ft which is 10-15 miles from Rocky River. Thats about $50. for me. $20 to go for some walleye/steelhead is a no brainer. Just gotta hope for those south winds.....

Bob


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Lots of eyes in 65 ft,no slippery report,gonna be looking to see what happens after the next 5 days of winds before i venture offshore deeper,,good time to pull the boat and do an early oil,and lower units gear oil even though its not needed yet,,but gotta get ready just for them nice offsore days comming in august

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Had the best 2 days of walleye fishing ever out in 80' straight north of wildwood back in 1997. Back when the limit was 10 walleye a person. In early August. 3 of us on the boat and we caught 30 walleye the 1st day, and everyone of them was 27" and bigger. Went back 2 days later and repeated the result. We didn't keep any the 2nd day cause we had so much meat from the 1st day. 
Lake was flat calm both days. Only had a 17' boat back then. We were running the smaller 0 size dipsys on baitcaster rod and reels. We would just count the passes on the reel to duplicate the presentation. Didn't have line counters back then lol. I had it all on video but lost the videos in one of the moves over the years. I used to video all my trips on erie. Didn't have youtube back then. I could make some money doing it now lol if I could find them 🤣


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Bluewalleye said:


> Had the best 2 days of walleye fishing ever out in 80' straight north of wildwood back in 1997. Back when the limit was 10 walleye a person. In early August. 3 of us on the boat and we caught 30 walleye the 1st day, and everyone of them was 27" and bigger. Went back 2 days later and repeated the result. We didn't keep any the 2nd day cause we had so much meat from the 1st day.
> Lake was flat calm both days. Only had a 17' boat back then. We were running the smaller 0 size dipsys on baitcaster rod and reels. We would just count the passes on the reel to duplicate the presentation. Didn't have line counters back then lol. I had it all on video but lost the videos in one of the moves over the years. I used to video all my trips on erie. Didn't have youtube back then. I could make some money doing it now lol if I could find them 🤣 Man I remember those days-they were the best. Would leave Geneva and head NW till the stacks lined up and started trolling. We had Penn 310's spooled with single strand wire and big dipsys with purple Gold Star spoons on a 18lb. mono leader. 3 of us would bring back 30 25"+ eyes with at least 3 FO's.(not everytime) but most times.Once in a while a bonus steelie.Had to buy a bigger freezer


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Bluewalleye said:


> Had the best 2 days of walleye fishing ever out in 80' straight north of wildwood back in 1997. Back when the limit was 10 walleye a person. In early August. 3 of us on the boat and we caught 30 walleye the 1st day, and everyone of them was 27" and bigger. Went back 2 days later and repeated the result. We didn't keep any the 2nd day cause we had so much meat from the 1st day.
> Lake was flat calm both days. Only had a 17' boat back then. We were running the smaller 0 size dipsys on baitcaster rod and reels. We would just count the passes on the reel to duplicate the presentation. Didn't have line counters back then lol. I had it all on video but lost the videos in one of the moves over the years. I used to video all my trips on erie. Didn't have youtube back then. I could make some money doing it now lol if I could find them 🤣


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Agree with you bluewater,use to have to count raps and its soo much better today with the line counters,love that fishing the hole from aug 7 to sometime in September depending on weather and lake temps, hoping for some nice calm weather again this year too make that run,heres an old pic from decades ago on august 11th,left doc an hour before daylight and back at dock at 1130.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I ventured out to the hole on the third week of July 2020. It was steelhead only and no walleye the day we were out there. I had two brand new Diawa Lexa 300 line counter reels. My hope for these reels was salmon/Muskie/dipsy rods. They had 22lb carbon fiber drag. We hooked a steelhead out there that ruined one of those reels. Maybe it was defective to begin with but something about that ‘equipment failure’ so far out there got to me. I probably spent 20minutes focused on trying to land that fish with a reel with drag that would t tighten down. I hadn’t seen another boat for 2-3 hours and in my mind I equated that reel failure as the possible first of a series of mechanical breakdowns. Without telling anyone with me that I was spooked, I moved us 15 miles closer to port. I have personal limits established about what size waves I’ll go in when there’s cold water, how far I’ll run in cold water, how far from port is OK with thunderstorms around, etc. My personal limits equate other boats being around with safety. For example if I’m going to jig the reefs in April and the weather is sketchy, I’ll go out of Turtle creek, but if I think they’ll be lots of boats out, I’ll go out of Catawba. I didn’t even know I had a limit for distance from port in warm water and perfect weather. I about crapped my pants when I calculated the distance back to Avon. It was 26 miles. I’ve run from Mazurik to weather buoy many times. I think that’s a similar distance from port but the difference is not seeing other boats for so long. Will you exceed your personal limits if you run to the hole?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

What spoons you guys prefer when targeting steel out there? All sizes, and colors? Thank you.


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Oranges,blue,greens,with silver backs,,,stingray size with single hooks works 4 me

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Large double orange crush = steelhead crack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

2nd the steelhead crack.... don’t be afraid to run magnum spoons either in the same color pattern


----------



## stampman 60 (7 mo ago)

Bluewalleye said:


> Had the best 2 days of walleye fishing ever out in 80' straight north of wildwood back in 1997. Back when the limit was 10 walleye a person. In early August. 3 of us on the boat and we caught 30 walleye the 1st day, and everyone of them was 27" and bigger. Went back 2 days later and repeated the result. We didn't keep any the 2nd day cause we had so much meat from the 1st day.
> Lake was flat calm both days. Only had a 17' boat back then. We were running the smaller 0 size dipsys on baitcaster rod and reels. We would just count the passes on the reel to duplicate the presentation. Didn't have line counters back then lol. I had it all on video but lost the videos in one of the moves over the years. I used to video all my trips on erie. Didn't have youtube back then. I could make some money doing it now lol if I could find them 🤣


Memory's same yr but in Nov. slanted wall in Huron, first fish 6:30 9 th fish 8:30 stay till morning for # 10 but never happen. total weight 67 Lbs.and had to carry them back to the parking lot along with 2 poles, lantern, net, bucket and a big smile. Today I couldn't get up the slanted wall.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I remember those days fishing off pier/wall in Huron. Today it seems hit or miss? Guys slay em one night and next night no good? Even though wind (same direction), baitfish (shad) still there and weather same as night before. My fishin buddy had one of those "epic nights" and caught his limit of 10 eyes back in the 90's. He struggled to get back to the parking lot with all the fish & his gear!


----------



## stampman 60 (7 mo ago)

Kenlow1 said:


> I remember those days fishing off pier/wall in Huron. Today it seems hit or miss? Guys slay em one night and next night no good? Even though wind (same direction), baitfish (shad) still there and weather same as night before. My fishin buddy had one of those "epic nights" and caught his limit of 10 eyes back in the 90's. He struggled to get back to the parking lot with all the fish & his gear!


personally I think there is to many shad to eat in the river. 1 day last yr my screen went black in the boat 300 yards before the river channel. maybe every 10 secs. I got it to ping to the bottom.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

stampman 60 said:


> Memory's same yr but in Nov. slanted wall in Huron, first fish 6:30 9 th fish 8:30 stay till morning for # 10 but never happen. total weight 67 Lbs.and had to carry them back to the parking lot along with 2 poles, lantern, net, bucket and a big smile. Today I couldn't get up the slanted wall.


Me and three friends fished the lighthouse in 95 when the lndians were in the World Series. We all got our 10 walleyes plus a pail of white bass. Had to drag them to the truck. The game warden took pictures of our catch.


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Had a little back procedure soo havnt been out lately, looks like a real nice lake tomorrow, gonna look at it and head towards the hole,I know theres a buch of fish ill be blowing over but i gotta know lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd like to get into a few chrome to sharping up before heading to Olcott for some kings in 2 weeks. Welcome back, tomorrow looks like a good day for a ride.


----------



## BuckeyeCommodore (Mar 30, 2015)

Today, my uncle and I went straight north of Cleveland fishing 65-60 ft of water. 8 keeper walleye with a bunch of short fish too. Few white bass. Trolling small spoons off depsys. 3 setting, 100 ft back. Best color was pink, green and white pattern.

A lot of fish on the screen today. 50 ft down.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

We were out there today as well and it was hard for us to mark fish. We picked up 9 keepers with a bunch of shorts as you say. Our best was blue spoon on 1-1/2 setting at 115. I think we will try the 70' region on a nicer day....pretty bumpy going out this AM

Capt. Ken


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Its smokin hot a few miles from the line,big fish ,,,just get em deep

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Headed out shortly. we will be deep. Channel 68


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Went by the cle hole,pulled 33 keeper size eyes in just over 2 hours,kept 18,no trout,dipsys were up n down towards the bottom,stingray spoons.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

how far is it from the river?


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

23 miles today to the top,gonna try again tomorrow if the sw doesnt kick in out there

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Sat at doc this morning contemplating taking the boat out,decided not to go because windfinder was saying them winds along the boarder were going to build comming all the way from the island side down the pike,,,the big boat boys did it hard right along the aye,,,better days comming for my little boat..Looks like it might be another shot Wednesday if the weatherman is right,,,

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

walldancer said:


> Sat at doc this morning contemplating taking the boat out,decided not to go because windfinder was saying them winds along the boarder were going to build comming all the way from the island side down the pike,,,the big boat boys did it hard right along the aye,,,better days comming for my little boat..Looks like it might be another shot Wednesday if the weatherman is right,,,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If you need some company i"m open. son took the boat to NY till Sunday.


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

